# [SOLVED] Call Of Duty World At War Wont Load, Crashes At Start



## Dubz85 (May 13, 2012)

Hi guys,

For some reason i cannot play call of duty world at war. I bought the game brand new and from after installing it ive had this problem.

When i try play single player it will load for the first few seconds then as it his the activision logo when it spins around the game just crashes back to desktop.

I have done loads of searching on the internet to find any problems. Some i have come across are updating all software and changing sound settings. I have had the game on once, took ages with just starting the game over and over, but then if i turn the game off and retry it, it has the same problem.

My computer runs all the call of duty's fine except world at war ..

My specs are

OS: Windows 7

CPU: AMD FX 4100 Quad Core 3.60GHz

RAM: 8GB

Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6670 2GB

Also as i said, i did get it on once and it played fine with excellent quality, just don't understand what's wrong with it to be like this.

Anyway hope you guys can help, any information would be greatly appreciated

Many Thanks

Dubz


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Call Of Duty World At War Wont Load, Crashes At Start*

Hello and welcome to TSF

first of all make sure that you have the latest directx 9.0c
update your video card drivers to the latest version 
set your sound settings to 16 bit 44100 CD Quality (in control panel -> sound)


----------



## Dubz85 (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Call Of Duty World At War Wont Load, Crashes At Start*

Hi, thank you for the reply. All the above have done but the game still crashes at activison logo..

many thanks

Dubz


----------



## Brad_H (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Call Of Duty World At War Wont Load, Crashes At Start*

Maybe try opening it in compatibility mode.


----------



## Dubz85 (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Call Of Duty World At War Wont Load, Crashes At Start*

Hi, once I get home I will try that and see how I get on.. I'll post back to let you know.

Many thanks

Dubz


----------



## Dubz85 (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Call Of Duty World At War Wont Load, Crashes At Start*

Well tried the compatibility mode but game wouldn't run at all. But good news and thank you for pointing me in the compatibility mode direction. Compatibility mode was already on with windows 7, so i changed it to windows xp service pack 3 and turned compatibility mode off and game came on straight away, quit game and tried another 3 times with it coming on prefect. So thank you very much, you have made someone very happy :dance:

Dubz


----------



## Brad_H (Jan 26, 2010)

:smile:


----------

